# Anybody remember a Brixham ferry "Ann Boness"?



## remarko (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi All I have been asked to restore a rather large model of the former Brixham ferry ANN BONESS. I have trawled the internet to no avail. 
The boat was a fairmile from WW2 I understand but cannot confirm anything. If you recognise it and can supply a photo of any information about it I would appreciate it.


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

I shall ask my friends in Brixham if they have any information. That model does not represent a Fairmile ML, they were 112ft overall in length, and if that model is to scale, she was at most 60 ft.

Regards,


----------



## SandieA (Apr 1, 2015)

Not a boat that rings any bells with me working out of Torbay and it is certainly nothing like a Fairmile B. Looks a bit like a Helmatic Pilot Boat. 
Any idea of the period it was supposed to work from Brixham?


----------



## seaman38 (Mar 16, 2016)

We had a Fairmile ferry running Torquay - Brixham until a couple of years ago, may have been longer, as time flies once your an octogenarian, they only put six hours in our days


----------



## remarko (Nov 9, 2011)

Extra info.. The name is wrong as he named it after his wife. I don't know if this is a accurate model or a representation so looking for a ferry in devon that has a similar upper deck. I do not know if the livery is right either.

Does it resemble the fairmile?


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

The only thing in common is the large deckhouse. The hull is too short, and there is no wheelhouse, bridge or funnel that was so characteristic of almost every Fairmile ML that was converted for passenger use.

Please click on the link below to see one of the Western Lady fleet in the 1970's. Western Lady III, a sister vessel, was renamed "The Fairmile" when she returned to Torbay waters from Swanage operations.

https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/654698/title/western-lady-ivbrixh/cat/all

Regards.


----------



## remarko (Nov 9, 2011)

From my understanding i think you have it the fairmile could be it. A very poor representation recreating the passenger lounge.

Does the livery represent any one ever painted on the fairmile?


----------



## seaman38 (Mar 16, 2016)

remarko said:


> From my understanding i think you have it the fairmile could be it. A very poor representation recreating the passenger lounge.
> 
> Does the livery represent any one ever painted on the fairmile?


It wasn't designed to be an exact replica, it was designed to be a commercial enterprise covering many roles as a Torquay - Brixham Ferry, Day trips Torquay - Dartmouth - Torquay and same with Weymouth, also evening trips around the coast. The extended accommodation served as shelter in inclement weather, also served as a Bar area on the evening entertainment trips. Rising Port Dues in Torquay and Brixham, along with rising fuel costs and conversion costs to comply with pollution aspects killed the service. The Torbay Council killing it altogether by not allowing it to remain in Torbay Dock as a tourist attraction Dues free during the winter layover. Other ferries have tried to provide fast ferry service but the slow old ferry operators together with Torbay's intransgience killed any hope of the public getting a decent ferry service of 10/15 minutes transit time as opposed to bus routes of 30-40 minutes in summertime


----------



## remarko (Nov 9, 2011)

Ahh you have knowledge of it. Many thanks for clarifying it now I know all I need to restore it. 

Many thanks to all who have responded.


----------

